# Gigging partner



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking for someone to go gig with tomorrow night any takers?


----------



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

Me and some buddies will be down there tonight, sent you a pm


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Where at?


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

replied


----------

